# Mayberry Sheriff's 1963 Ford Galaxie



## StarshipClass

Has anyone built up or seen a build-up of this kit:

http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/hm-63ford4.htm ?


----------



## s.moe

I haven't,,, But for a Fellow Carolinian,,, I'll keep my eye's out for one....:thumbsup:

MOE


----------



## StarshipClass

s.moe said:


> I haven't,,, But for a Fellow Carolinian,,, I'll keep my eye's out for one....:thumbsup:
> 
> MOE


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary66

I have had the decals and resin figures of Andy and Barney in my stash for a long time, have always wanted to do a Mayberry car.


----------



## StarshipClass

Gary66 said:


> I have had the decals and resin figures of Andy and Barney in my stash for a long time, have always wanted to do a Mayberry car.


Oh, man! Where did you get them?


----------



## djnick66

Sounds like old Chimneyville stuff.


----------



## Terr Jessee

The casting on the '63 is pretty nice. It comes with the dog dish hubcaps, too. However, you're going to need to come up with a bench seat for the Galaxie interior.

Chimneyville Hobbies did a set of decals with the Mayberry markings, but that was many years ago. I'm not certain if the new owner of Chimneyville continued them. Check at police car models dot com and look under the decals link.

Terr


----------



## StarshipClass

Terr Jessee said:


> The casting on the '63 is pretty nice. It comes with the dog dish hubcaps, too. However, you're going to need to come up with a bench seat for the Galaxie interior.
> 
> Chimneyville Hobbies did a set of decals with the Mayberry markings, but that was many years ago. I'm not certain if the new owner of Chimneyville continued them. Check at police car models dot com and look under the decals link.
> 
> Terr


Thanks, Ter!

I'm now leaning towards converting the Galaxie model kit I've got. I think I've got some .jpg's of decals for the car stored on my computer.


----------



## Sea-Donkey

Ah man...thought I was gonna see pictures of a built model. Good luck finding one.


----------



## irocer

This is a car that Moebius or Round 2 needs to tool-up. I am sure it would sell well.


----------



## StarshipClass

irocer said:


> This is a car that Moebius or Round 2 needs to tool-up. I am sure it would sell well.


That's what I've always thought. Another one that needs to be done, well, _redone_, is the _Green Hornet_ "Black Beauty" in 1/24th scale.


----------



## kenlee

To get around most licensing issues they could do a generic 1963 4-door Ford Galaxie
with alternate parts to do it as a police car.


----------



## StarshipClass

kenlee said:


> To get around most licensing issues they could do a generic 1963 4-door Ford Galaxie with alternate parts to do it as a police car.


Yeah, that'd make me perfectly happy. Decals and slight alterations would be enough to make it a Mayberry Sheriff's car. :thumbsup:


----------

